# Medical Oxygen in San Miguel



## Douglas J (Jul 17, 2013)

Does anyone know of a place in San Miguel de Allende that rents medical oxygen units? My wife has central sleep apnea and has a terrible time sleeping at higher elevations without it. I've only found one place on the internet called Oxigenos but their phone number is no longer in service. We are coming for the month of September and hope to find out soon. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

There's a very popular/busy Yahoo Group for San Miguel de Allende where I'm certain you can find the answer to your question, if some nice soul doesn't offer it here. I don't think the rules of this forum allow me to provide a link to that forum, but you can google it (or use the Yahoo Search) to find it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

A friend has asked me to post this information:

I can give a 100% recommendation for an oxygen provider out of Queretaro. He has oxygen concentrators of different levels, oxygen equipment and also CPAP equipment, all for either rental or for sale. Jose Luis speaks perfect English, reasonable costs and he delivers anywhere in the Bajio (Queretaro, San Miguel, Tequisquiapan, Guanajuato,Celaya etc).

Monthly rental payments can be made with either a credit card or by a local deposit to his bank account and sending him the receipt afterwards by e-mail. Perfect, well maintained equipment. If something happens, he responds immediately with replacement equipment. All it takes is a telephone call to Jose Luis Tovar. I have both his local number and his 800 number.

Jose Luis Tovar
OMEB
(442) 215-3021
01 (800) 702-2663
Here's his website (in Spanish): ...::: OMEB Oxígenos Medicinal del Bajío | Respirar es Vivir :::...

His business is located on the NW side of Queretaro, so he is only about 30 minutes away from San Miguel de Allende.


----------



## Douglas J (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks so much Isla Verde, I'll be trying to contact him today to make arrangements. Thanks to your friend as well.


----------



## Douglas J (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks, I joined a group on Yahoo.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Douglas J said:


> Thanks so much Isla Verde, I'll be trying to contact him today to make arrangements. Thanks to your friend as well.


You're welcome.


----------

